# Another welding table build



## johnnyc14 (Nov 11, 2017)

I've had the need for a welding table for years but just never got around to designing and building one. I was given 16 two foot long pieces of 4" X 4" square tube that were from parking lot plug in pedestals. I decided to use this material to build a table even though it is much bigger material than I need, it was free!
I started by cutting the pedestal bases off all 16 pieces.










My aim was a tilting design something like this.




I had to butt weld some of the pieces together so I used angle iron and clamps to hold the pieces in alignment. They turned out very straight.




For the top I chose 6" X 1/2" hot rolled mild steel. I bought 2 ten foot lengths at a local metal supplier and got a discount as it was pretty rusty. I cut 6 three foot long pieces for the top and milled the ends to get them all exactly the same length.







I drilled and counter sunk 6 holes in each one for 1/4" socket head cap screws.




I wanted the minimize the foot print when not in use so I put a 1 foot long hinged section on one end of both legs. I added a piece of the 1/2" thick steel to the top of each upright with 7/16" holes drilled and tapped to mount a couple of bearing pillow blocks.







I welded the top frame together and drilled 1" holes through each side piece for the bearing shafts to pass through.







I have  log of 5" 4340 that I bought at an oil field business bankruptcy sale and I sliced off a 1.5" thick piece to make a hub for the brake rotor I plan to use for holding the top in any position. This 4340 machines beautifully. I bored a 1.300" hole through the center for the shaft. I made the shafts from a length of 1.375"  mystery steel that was originally a roller for a conveyor system. I drilled and tapped four 1/2" holes in the hub to match the bolt pattern in the brake rotor, and welded the hub to 1 of the shafts then welded the shafts into the top frame.



















I drilled a 1/2" hole through one of the uprights for a stop pin and then drilled a series of holes at 22.5 degree intervals around the rotor to allow lots of angle choices for the top. I made up a stop pin from some 1/2" cold rolled and a handle from some more of the 1.375" steel. The handle is a .001" press fit onto the pin.



















Then I welded the center support into the top frame.













I wanted to make the top perfectly flat so I made up 36 height adjusters from 7/16" by 1.75" grade 5 bolts with 1/4" NC holes drilled and tapped in the center of each one. A long boring process.



















I mocked up all the top slats and transfer punched the holes on the top frame, drilled 36 holes and welded on 36 nuts.
















Then it was a couple of hours of fiddling around with a straight edge and feeler blade to get all the bolt heads level to +/- .003".













It is turning out well. The hole in the top slats are on 12" centers so the slats can be offset to one side or the other to create an odd shaped surface that you need sometimes.




More to come later.

John


----------



## BGHansen (Nov 11, 2017)

Most excellent work!  Love the brake rotor as the indexing wheel.  Also like the tool caddy on your mill.

Bruce


----------



## johnnyc14 (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks Bruce, today I got the caster wheels mounted and I added a short 2" trailer hitch receiver to 1 corner so I can mount one of my bench vises when needed.  I added a couple of jacking screws to the folding legs so the casters can be jacked off the floor before folding the legs for storage. It's pretty much done except to strip it all down and paint but that's going to have to wait until spring.


----------



## brino (Nov 11, 2017)

Nice design and beautiful execution!
Thanks for sharing this.
-brino


----------



## Firestopper (Nov 11, 2017)

Excellant build and design. Nice job John.


----------



## xalky (Nov 11, 2017)

Nice job. I like the brake rotor indexing too.


----------



## extropic (Nov 11, 2017)

Nice work John. Also an excellent presentation.

Many good ideas there to steal.


----------



## johnnyc14 (Nov 12, 2017)

Thanks guys. I often use brake rotors in projects. They are cheap (this one was less than $20) and already machined to very exacting tolerances. Chinese made rotors are so cheap now that almost nobody re-machines old rotors anymore, they just install new ones. Since I work in the automotive business I have access to them every day.


----------



## extropic (Nov 12, 2017)

johnnyc14 said:


> Thanks guys. I often use brake rotors in projects. They are cheap (this one was less than $20) and already machined to very exacting tolerances. Chinese made rotors are so cheap now that almost nobody re-machines old rotors anymore, they just install new ones. Since I work in the automotive business I have access to them every day.



Since you work in the industry, I'm wondering if you can provide a link or info where to access a DIMENSIONAL (not only "application") listing of automotive (and truck) disc brake rotors?

There used to be (probably still is) that kind of dimensional information available for various automotive components (universal joints comes to mind). In my Hot Rodding days, that kind of information was indispensable. 

I cant get very far at the auto parts store these days without Year, Make, Model  and my mothers maiden name.

My interest is when designing a rotor into a project like yours, it would be handy to pick from a table of available dimensional options.


----------



## johnnyc14 (Nov 12, 2017)

I know of no such reference but I'm sure it exists somewhere. In my case I already had this brake rotor and used its dimensions to build the hub and decide where to place it on the shaft.


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 12, 2017)

extropic said:


> Since you work in the industry, I'm wondering if you can provide a link or info where to access a DIMENSIONAL (not only "application") listing of automotive (and truck) disc brake rotors?
> 
> There used to be (probably still is) that kind of dimensional information available for various automotive components (universal joints comes to mind). In my Hot Rodding days, that kind of information was indispensable.
> 
> ...



Have you tried searching through Brembo Brakes, they make brakes for racing , and high end. I would think they might have a table of sizes.


----------



## Mr Mike (Nov 12, 2017)

Love it, great job man... Now if you could just drop that table at my place I'd be your new best friend..!


----------



## extropic (Nov 13, 2017)

woodchucker said:


> Have you tried searching through Brembo Brakes, they make brakes for racing , and high end. I would think they might have a table of sizes.



That's a good idea if I need any High-Zoot rotors for any very special applications..

Do you think Brembo, or the like, sell any $20 cast iron rotors? LOL


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 13, 2017)

John, AMAZING job on the welding table.  Turned out fantastic.

Mike


----------



## Ironken (Nov 18, 2017)

johnnyc14 said:


> Thanks Bruce, today I got the caster wheels mounted and I added a short 2" trailer hitch receiver to 1 corner so I can mount one of my bench vises when needed.  I added a couple of jacking screws to the folding legs so the casters can be jacked off the floor before folding the legs for storage. It's pretty much done except to strip it all down and paint but that's going to have to wait until spring.



That thing looks unsafe. In the interest of safety, I will pay freight to my house and dispose of it properly.....just kidding. I think you did an awesome job! I would take that over one of the store bought tables any day.


----------



## johnnyc14 (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks guys, I added a little more functionality to the welding table.

Every once in a while I find myself in need of a table saw. After looking on Kijiji at a bunch of overpriced worn out junk I decided on a portable contractor saw and had a 15% off coupon at Lowes. The had the larger of the Dewalt saws on sale already and with the coupon it was lower in price than any of the used ones I looked at. I had a plan to add attachments to my welding table project so it could be used as a table extension for the saw when needed. I cut off the part of my brake rotor lock device so it no longer extended above the table surface and made up some quick removable brackets to mount the saw. 2 screws hold the saw onto the platform and after the saw is removed the rest of it comes off by loosening 6 set screws. I turned out well and works like a charm. The welding table is heavy enough that even ripping a sheet of 3/4" plywood doesn't make it feel tippy.


----------



## barnett (Jan 5, 2018)

That's not just a welding table, it's a multi-purpose, adjustable 3rd arm table !!
Nice build and documented very well.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 5, 2018)

johnnyc14 said:


> Thanks guys, I added a little more functionality to the welding table.
> 
> Every once in a while I find myself in need of a table saw. After looking on Kijiji at a bunch of overpriced worn out junk I decided on a portable contractor saw and had a 15% off coupon at Lowes. The had the larger of the Dewalt saws on sale already and with the coupon it was lower in price than any of the used ones I looked at. I had a plan to add attachments to my welding table project so it could be used as a table extension for the saw when needed. I cut off the part of my brake rotor lock device so it no longer extended above the table surface and made up some quick removable brackets to mount the saw. 2 screws hold the saw onto the platform and after the saw is removed the rest of it comes off by loosening 6 set screws. I turned out well and works like a charm. The welding table is heavy enough that even ripping a sheet of 3/4" plywood doesn't make it feel tippy.
> 
> ...


Fantastic work, but it does make me chuckle to see that "little" table saw as an outrigger to your outfeed table--it's usually the other way around.


----------



## johnnyc14 (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks, I really don't enjoy wood working, I only do it when absolutely necessary. That darn sawdust gets everywhere and makes me sneeze. Having a small table saw really does make things easier though and I don't have room for a big saw so this seemed like a reasonable way for this little saw to do bigger work.


----------



## brino (Jan 5, 2018)

Clever!

Thanks for sharing.
-brino


----------

